# Anyone ever replace the battery on a Polar HRM?



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

Anyone ever replace the battery on a Polar HRM? After several new batteries my Nashbar HRM is failing. I have a big REI rebate check I would like to buy a new one with,but REI only sells Polar, and I'm not going to replace it with a Polar unless it's possible to replace the batteries on the Transponder and the receiver. I don't care If I need to cut into the transmitter or bend the back on the receiver to pry it open.
Polar must loose a lot of business because their batteries aren't replaceable.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Why would you say that ? The transmitter batteries aren't replaceable, but my belt is over 5 years old and still working fine. I've never had a problem replacing the batteries in the receiver. It about as difficult as adding memory to your computer. I think that Polar charges about $10-$15 to do it for you, if you are not able. If you screw it up, you're out of luck.
If you're going to buy a $200+, quality piece of equipment, you've got to expect to pay a little to keep it in tip-top shape.
If you want a HRM that you can service with a flat bladed screwdriver, you'd be better off with another Nashbar unit.


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

My first HRM was a polar and the transmitter battery went out after 2 years. The transmitter batteries on the Nashbar HRM could be changed for $2 with a screw driver or a coin, I changed it twice. Every other manufacturer makes the battery replaceable.
I don't know why yours last so long, maybe you don't use it every ride.


----------



## purplepaul (Nov 21, 2002)

I had the same feeling about Polar's sealed batteries, which is why my first heart rate monitor was not a Polar. The battery for that HRM chest strap needed to be replaced every year or two. When that monitor finally died, I looked at all the available options and decided that for all the things the Polar offered, I can stand to send the strap in every five years to have a new battery installed. The coded transmissions are reason enough to get the Polars (assuming you're going for one that has that feature). With so many people wearing these things, it was common for my monitor to suddenly spike up to 240 BPM. That never happens with the Polar.

I also notice that my Polar never loses contact like my other HRM did. There would be times when there was no heartbeat picked up, I guess because there was some kind of interference. It was never a huge problem, but just one more thing to consider.

Paul




walrus said:


> Anyone ever replace the battery on a Polar HRM? After several new batteries my Nashbar HRM is failing. I have a big REI rebate check I would like to buy a new one with,but REI only sells Polar, and I'm not going to replace it with a Polar unless it's possible to replace the batteries on the Transponder and the receiver. I don't care If I need to cut into the transmitter or bend the back on the receiver to pry it open.
> Polar must loose a lot of business because their batteries aren't replaceable.


----------



## cam3 (Jun 25, 2002)

*Get the Polar*

I have been very pleased with my HRM for the last 2 years. My battery started dying in the receiver (the computer part). I've replaced batteries in my Timex watch, so I thought why not. It was easy to change and is still water resistant; however, if you are spending a huge chunk of change on some of the pricier models I would send it to them. I got mine on sale, Protrainer XT (since discontinued). I figured if I messed it up, then it was an excuse to my a nicer model. 

The strap, I don't think I would mess with.


----------



## scopestuff2 (Jun 19, 2002)

*A different opinion ...*

I've had three Polar monitors over the last 8 years or so. Changing the receiver battery is simple, just be sure to be kind to the seal and use a bit of petroleum jelly.

However, when the transmitters die .... you're out of luck .... no self-service. My transmitters tend to last about 2+ years. Each time mine have died the cost of replacement has exceeded the value, given the new monitors that have become available. So, I end up buying a new one. Their trade-up program is laughable. You can find new ones for less money than their discount/trade-in program offers.

I have finally given up on Polar in favor those that allow me to change the batteries.

My opinion is that it is a revenue generating angle by Polar. Other mfg's have proven that user replaceable batteries is a viable option. Polar would do better to sell us on value than on holding us hostage to our rather large investment in their HRM's. 




walrus said:


> Anyone ever replace the battery on a Polar HRM? After several new batteries my Nashbar HRM is failing. I have a big REI rebate check I would like to buy a new one with,but REI only sells Polar, and I'm not going to replace it with a Polar unless it's possible to replace the batteries on the Transponder and the receiver. I don't care If I need to cut into the transmitter or bend the back on the receiver to pry it open.
> Polar must loose a lot of business because their batteries aren't replaceable.


----------



## Bike Fool (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm not a shill for Polar, but I've got nothing but good things to say about them and their service. I'm still using a Polar Edge that I think I bought back in '93. It's been back to Polar about 4 times for battery replacement. Each time it was returned promptly (total turnaround, about 4-5 working days), for about $20 bucks, plus I've received free replacement straps and bike mounts and twice had the transmitter replaced for about $20 because the technician noticed cracking in the rubber. Polar seems to really stand behind their products (to me anyways) and it's worth the inconvenience to have the thing serviced every two-three years.


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

walrus said:


> Anyone ever replace the battery on a Polar HRM? After several new batteries my Nashbar HRM is failing. I have a big REI rebate check I would like to buy a new one with,but REI only sells Polar, and I'm not going to replace it with a Polar unless it's possible to replace the batteries on the Transponder and the receiver. I don't care If I need to cut into the transmitter or bend the back on the receiver to pry it open.
> Polar must loose a lot of business because their batteries aren't replaceable.


You can do it, but why? For the transmitter you'll need to cut into it and then probably glue some kind of a piece back on. Think I've seen a website that describes it. Watch is no problem. Get the right battery and replace. The caveat. Don't ever assume it's waterproof from here on out. I learned that the hard way when I took my Polar snorkeling. Fried it. From now on I return it to Polar. The transmitter lasts so long that I don't see why it's a priority to get one with a replaceable battery though. For me the sealed batt is a plus. You know it's waterproof if Polar maintains it. For some of the other brands I've tried you don't get that feature.


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

I have a Polar Target and I'm not sure when I bought it. Maybe '95 or '96. I use it a few times a week and have never had the chest strap battery replaced. I keep waiting for it to die, but it hasn't happened yet.


----------

